# Fergus the smooth collie



## ccbmom (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi!

I posted here a few weeks ago about what breed of dog my husband and I should adopt. Well, we decided to get a smooth collie and found a one year old male at a breeder near us. He came home last Saturday. Anyway, here is Fergus the smooth collie.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Glad you updated! He is gorgeous.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG!! He is so cute!!! Have fun with him!!


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

Just love those smooth collie faces! Enjoy him!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh how adorable! I love smooth collies! I'm a softy for the herders


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Gotta love the smooth collies  Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Ophelia (Jun 25, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

What a good looking boy.


----------



## CocoaCream (Jan 13, 2009)

Aw, so handsome! Collies are the best! (Although I will admit to being slightly biased!)


----------



## ccbmom (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We think he is gorgeous, too. Here is another picture of our handsome boy.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

he is just so cute!!!


----------

